# LX255 Kohler CV15 burning oil



## John LeMay (Aug 15, 2020)

Noticed earlier this season my 255 was low on oil and I have noticed a bit of a burning oil smell. I bought it new in spring 2000 and it probably has 800-1000 hours on it. Today I had it idling and see a lot of blue smoke and good burnt oil smell. Checked the oil and the dipstick was nearly dry.

I serviced it and measured what I took out for oil. I measured about 28 ounces, so maybe about 1 qt factoring in what I sopped up with towels and what was in the filter that I didn't capture. Capacity is 1.9 qts.

Curious what thoughts are. Attaching photos of the plug I removed. Note it is not wet, it appears shiny in the photo but is dry. Plug also was a bit loose so that likely explains the exhaust staining on the ceramic. Guess it rattled loose. It's less than a year since last serviced since I didn't get to it this spring.

https://imgur.com/gallery/rtPyWGq


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I routinely put straight SAE 40wt in a "smoker" and never had a problem.


----------

